# Oh Fatty..where have you been all my life!



## jbomx363 (Jun 15, 2013)

1st fatties of our lives.. OMG..outstanding.

My wife read the threads and rolled and made 2 for our 1st ones.

A pizza fatty and an Italian fatty.

Didn't to the weave, just rolled thick bacon.

Smoked between 235-250 for about 2 hours to reach 162IT.

We will be doing at least a couple fatties a week. Reading all the throwdown threads to get ideas and stealin recipes.

Some qview:

Rolled













20130615_184223_zps60db026b.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013






162!













20130615_210641_zpsa526af31.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013


















20130615_211720_zpsa101bf09.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013






Pizza













20130615_212206_zps5d85fcf6.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013






 I

Italian:













20130615_212020_zpsc64acd5e.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013






Time for eatin.













20130615_212243_zps37d4d8f5.jpg



__ jbomx363
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2013)

They are simple and versatile. Your's look real tasty...JJ


----------



## flash (Jun 15, 2013)

Delicious and a Heart Attack waiting to happen


----------



## jp61 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice job! They look good!


jbomx363 said:


> 20130615_212243_zps37d4d8f5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..... I'm seeing things again! The slice at the very top could have made you some money on e-bay


----------



## jp61 (Jun 16, 2013)

Am I the only person that sees an image of a man with beard on that top piece of fatty???

Don't mean to get off topic, but that was the first thing I saw when looking at the pics. Kind of looks like a famous religious figure...


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol I see it. 

What do you mean no weave????   That's half the fun of the fattie.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree.. the weave is half the fun..  next time I suggest not using thick cut bacon tho...  thin sliced crisp up better...  and may I also suggest you put your cardiologist on speed dial if your going to be doing these weekly..  LOL...   THEY DO LOOK TASTY !!!!!!


----------



## jbomx363 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ha.. I see what ya'll are seeing.

Yes.. I agree, weave is next. These were 1st ones and done at a moments notice.

It can only get better!


----------



## seenred (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice!  Very tasty looking fatties...well done!

Red


----------

